# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Windows Vista në gjuhën shqipe

## Agron_ca

Sot Microsoft-i bëri publikimin e paketit të ndërfaqes së Windows Vista-s në gjuhën shqipe.

Ky paket kthen Windows Vistën në shqip.

Të interesuarit mund ta marrin pakon nga:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=sq

Ky paket është për verzionin e 32-bit të Vistës dhe nuk do të punojë në verzionet 64-bitëshe të sistemit operativ.

//Agroni

----------


## che_guevara86

Pasi e ke shkarkuar filen dhe do ta instalosh hapet nje dirtare ku duhet te gjesh folderin e gjuheve per te instaluar gjuhen shqiper . 
Ku ndodhet folderi ne windows vista ????

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Bravo i qofte MICROSOFT-IT..

----------


## edspace

Sapo e instalova ndërfaqen shqip të Vistës dhe duket shkëlqyer. Duket qartë që është bërë një punë profesionale me të njëjtën cilësi që kishte edhe ndërfaqja shqip e Windows XP. 

Falënderoj anëtarët e Microsoft-it dhe QEP (Qendrës për Edukim dhe Përparim) që kanë bërë të mundur përdorimin e Windows Vista në gjuhën shqipe. Kjo është një ndihmë e madhe për të gjithë përdoruesit shqiptarë të kompjuterit, por njëkohësisht edhe për përparimin dhe standardizimin e gjuhës shqipe në fushën e teknologjisë.


Ja disa imazhe nga Windows Vista ne Shqip:







Për të larguar syrin e lig...vini re gabimin _Regjion_ në vend të fjalës së saktë _Rajon_.

----------


## ANDI_

"Vetite Interneti" ????
"Lejo qasjen në largësi"??????

Kurse tek faqja e shkarkimit te microsoftit ke :

"Koha e përcaktuar për shkarkim": Dsl/Kabllovik

Hapa fjalorin por kabllovik nuk ekziston ne shqip.Kabllor po!!!!

Dhe kjo eshte pune e mire sipas tjere???????
Besoj se ime nene do e kete me kollaj ne anglisht ( edhe pse sdin anglisht) sesa ne shqip..

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nuk e kuptoj se kur do ndergjegjsohen ndonjehere dhe te kerkojne supervizimin e gjuhetareve te mirfillte kur vjen puna ne ceshtje te tilla.

----------


## edspace

Andi, 

Ti më duket se bën pjesë në atë grupin e njerëzve që janë të parët të bëjnë kritika edhe pse nuk i zbatojnë rregullat e drejtshkrimit për veten e tyre dhe nuk e instalojnë fare ndërfaqen shqip. 

Instaloje njëherë ndërfaqen, përdore për disa javë dhe ke për të parë se nuk do të bëjnë aspak përshtypje përkthimet shqip. Në fillim ashtu të duken, sepse je mësuar t'i lexosh në anglisht, por pastaj mësohesh dhe të duken të natyrshëm përkthimet shqip. 

Në mijëra fjalë të përkthyera patjetër që do ketë edhe ndonjë gabim ose fjalë që mund të përshtaten më mirë. Për shembull, _lock_ është përkthyer _blloko_ kur fjala _kyç_ do ishte më e përshtatshme për mendimin tim. Nuk e di pse e kanë ndryshuar se në Windows XP më duket se ka qënë _kyç_. Fjalë të tilla të rralla nuk hedhin poshtë punën voluminoze që është bërë për përkthimin dhe përshtatjen e një sistemi të tërë operativ. 

----

Force-Intruder,

Në faqen gjuha-shqipe.org thuhet: 
_
Windows Vista dhe Office 2007 do të jenë edhe në gjuhën shqipe.

Kompania Microsoft ka kontraktuar QEP-in për lokalizimin e sistemit të ri Windows Vista dhe Office 2007, në gjuhën shqipe.

Ky projekt, i një rëndësie të veçantë do të realizohet prej QEP-it në bashkëpunim me Alba-Softin dhe gjuhëtarë nga Instituti i Gjuhësisë dhe i Letërsisë në Tiranë._
Pra, duket se kanë marrë pjesë edhe gjuhëtarë të mirëfilltë. Në ekipin e QEP marrin pjesë disa gjuhëtarë.

Për mendimin tim cilësia është e kënaqshme dhe kjo ndërfaqe duhet vënë në përdorim nga sa më shumë shqiptarë me qëllim që ky fjalor teknologjik i përshtatur nga një ekip profesionistësh të përhapet e të zëvendësojë fjalët e huaja apo ato të përshtatura nga individët amatorë. Ndërfaqja shqip e Windows Vista dhe Microsoft Office do ndihmojë edhe në njësimin e fjalorit të përdorur në softuere të tjera të përkthyera në shqip.

----------


## ANDI_

> Andi, 
> 
> Ti më duket se bën pjesë në atë grupin e njerëzve që janë të parët të bëjnë kritika edhe pse nuk i zbatojnë rregullat e drejtshkrimit për veten e tyre dhe nuk e instalojnë fare ndërfaqen shqip.


Gabime une???  :arushi: 
Ke te drejte pasi sapo e instalova visten se mbajta me shume se 2 dite se e pashe qe sia vlente,nejse kjo eshte nje teme tjeter.Sa per perkthimin kam pare wind. ne disa gjuhe te ndryshme ama ne shqip eshte me i shemtuari.Mbase ngaqe gjuha jone e ka mjaft te limituar fjalorin...mbase.
Kam pare paketen shqip te XP .Qe kur start = nis pashe qe puna e bere ishte mjaft e dobet.Gjithashtu as 1/2 e sistemit nuk ishte perkthyer.

Vura re qe kompania ne fjale qendren e kishte ne prishtine.Skam asgje ndaj shqiptarve te kosoves pervec vellazerise e dashurise,por nqs keta gjuhetare do jene nga kosova atehere e ve ne pikepyetje perkthimin e ketij sistemi.

Mendoj se versionet falas nuk jane asnjehere te sakta per aq kohe sa nga kto versione nuk ka ndonje perfitim.Nejse u zgjata shume gjithsecili ka mendimin e vete...mua nuk me pelqen dhe nuk do ia sygjeroja askund.

----------


## benseven11

Gjuha e paster shqipe eshte ajo e perdorur nga gazetat,televizioni,shtepite botuese ne Shqiperi,gjuha zyrtare.Gjuha e perdorur nga Aleks Buda dikur.Gjuha e paster shqipe flitet vetem ne Elbasan.Nuk jam nga Elbasani,as kam ndonje sentiment per Elbasanin.Ky eshte vetem fakti.
Shqipja qe flitet ne Kosove,veri,jug te Shqiperise ,Tirane,Korce,Vlore,Sarande,etj eshte dialekt,zhargon.Njerez qe merren me perkthime te tilla kaq te rendesishme duhet te pakten te plotesojne dy kushte.
1.Te kene mbaruar Fakultetin e Gjuhe Letersise ne Universitetin e Tiranes me rezultate te shkelqyera.
2.Te jene perkthyes anglisht-shqip te licensuar.
Gabimi me i madh eshte perkthimi ne shqip i windowsit nga nje grup kosovaresh arsimuar ne Kosove.Njerezit qe e kane perkthyer nuk arrijne te dallojne cilat fjale jane dialektore dhe cilat jane fjale te rregullta qe perdoren nga gjuha zyrtare.
Nqs ka ndonje ne forum qe ka mbaruar fakultetin e gjuhe letersise,me kupton shume mire.Ne ate fakultet mesohet jo vetem drejtshkrimi gramatika,historia e letersise,por edhe origjina e pothuaj cdo fjale shqipe,nga e ka prejardhjen,si ka evoluar,si eshte deformuar ne te folur si eshte perdredhur,shtremberuar,degjeneruar nga forma e saj origjinale,duke u perdorur nga krahina te ndryshme ne Shqiperi.
Fjala qasje nuk eshte gjuhe zyrtare.Kabllovik nuk eshte shqipe  zyrtare,nuk eshte as emer,duket me shume si ndajfolje.Me sakte duhet ishte kabell.
Ky perkthim i windowsit duhet te ishte autorizuar me vendim te posacem te kryeministrise ne Tirane dhe caktohej nje grup expertesh ne fushen e perkthimeve anglisht shqip dhe gjuhetare te akademise se shkencave ne Tirane.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Force-Intruder,
> 
> Në faqen gjuha-shqipe.org thuhet:
> 
> 
>     Windows Vista dhe Office 2007 do të jenë edhe në gjuhën shqipe.
> 
>     Kompania Microsoft ka kontraktuar QEP-in për lokalizimin e sistemit të ri Windows Vista dhe Office 2007, në gjuhën shqipe.
> 
> ...


Si fillim QEP nuk paska bere ndonje pune kushedi se cfare. Nuk i ve faj sepse kosovaret perdorin nje version tjeter te shqipes (upgrade me siguri V1.1). Jo se kam gje kundra. Por mua  personlisht fraza si "lejo qasjen ne largesi" me tingellojne absurde.
Gjuhetare nga Instituti i Gjuhesise ne Tirane? As nuk e kam degjuar ndonjehere te jem i sinqerte. Pastaj dikush mund te jete edhe gjuhetar shume i mire dhe te mos marri fare ere nga teknologjia "kabllovike". Me gjuhetare te mirefillte ne Shqiperi dhe do te ishte Fakulteti i Gjuhe-Letersise ose (Ish) Akademia e Shkencave.
Tani une e pergezoj perpjekjen e bere. Por eshte me te vertete e ekzagjeruar te themi qe eshte bere nje pune pa te meta.

----------


## edspace

Argumenti për një përkthim "kosovar" është i pavend dhe ofendues ndaj akademikëve shqiptarë të Kosovës. Ekipi i QEP përbëhet nga gjuhëtarë dhe profesionistë të teknologjisë të cilët janë në gjendje të dallojnë gjuhën e shkruar letrare nga ajo e folur nëpër rrugët e qyteteve ku banojnë. Ky është i njëjti ekip që ka nxjerrë edhe softuere të tjera për gjuhën shqipe si Fjalori Drejtshkrimor, Fjalori Elektronik Shpjegues, dhe Fjalor i Termave të Informatikës. Vetë larmia e softuereve e projekteve të realizuar nga QEP tregojnë se ata janë serioz dhe të përkushtuar për punën që bëjnë. 

Sa lehtë e hidhni poshtë këtë punë të madhe duke gjetur dy-tre fjalë që nuk përshtaten në sytë tuaj. Fjalën _kabllovik_ nuk e kam parë në Windows Vista, ajo është vetëm në faqen e Microsoft-it, autori i së cilës nuk njihet, por nuk besoj të jetë QEP mbaj mend që ka pasur edhe gabime të tjerë më parë. 

Fjala _qasje_ duket se është përkthim i fjalës _access_ dhe shprehja "Lejo qasjen në largësi" është përkthim i "Allow Remote Access". Meqenëse u vritka veshin ky përkthim, si do e përkthenit ju më mirë? Lejo afrimin në largësi? Lejo lidhjet në largësi? 
Nëse merrni një të afërmin tuaj që s'di anglisht dhe s'ka përdorur kompjuterin më parë, cilën do kuptojë më mirë: "Lejo qasjen në largësi" apo "Allow Remote Access"? 

Unë s'jam gjuhëtar, por kam respekt për punën e kryer sepse kanë gjetur dhe përshtatur fjalët ekzistuese pa humbur kuptimin. 

Mendohuni pak për fjalët angleze/amerikane që u duken si të përkryera. Shumë terma të informatikës në anglisht kanë lindur nga fjalë popullore (jo letrare):
- mouse është përshtatur nga miu
- button nga kopsa
- tree (në programim) nga pema
- heap (ne programim) nga kapica/stiva
- dictionary (ne programim) nga fjalorët
- web nga rrjeta e merimangave
- manager nga drejtorët e bizneseve
- laptop përbërë nga lap (prehër) dhe top (mbi)
- desktop përbërë nga desk (tryezë) dhe top (mbi)
- motherboard përbërë nga mother (nënë) dhe board (pllakë)
- hack nga sharroj
- crack nga thyej 
- log in/out nga tra
- home (faqja e hapjes në Internet) nga shtëpi
- driver nga shoferi

Të gjitha fjalët e mësipërme janë fjalë popullore që janë përshtatur po nga populli për informatikën. Prandaj, nëse për ju tingëllojnë keq përkthimet në shqip, ju siguroj se edhe për amerikanët kanë tingëlluar po aq keq kur i kanë përdorur për herë të parë në kontekstin e informatikës. Nëse ju vritet veshi nga fjala "pllaka mëmë", edhe për amerikanët ka vrarë veshin fjala "motherboard". Kur në fjalorin anglisht të informatikës gjenden kaq shumë fjalë popullore, është e normale që edhe në fjalorin shqip të informatikës të kemi fjalë popullore. Amerikanët kanë 20-30 vjet që i kanë vënë në përdorim fjalët dhe nuk u bëjnë më përshtypje sepse kane hyrë në përdorim të përditshëm, në libra, faqe Interneti, e kudo. E njëjta gjë do ndodhë edhe me fjalët shqip të informatikës dhe pas 20-30 vjetësh, fjalët e zgjedhur nga QEP tani do duken mëse të përshtatshme. 

Nëse i mendoni këto më lart dhe e mirëprisni ndryshimin e Windows Vista në gjuhën shqipe, pas tre-katër javësh përkthimet do ju duken po aq të natyrshme sa ç'ju duket Windows-i në anglisht.

----------


## letaaa

Pajtohem me Endspace , ata jane vertete nje grup profesioniste dhe gjuhtare te shkelqyer , me fal qe po ju them disave mirepo ndoshta pak edhe gjelozia se Kosovaret sidomos(QEP) ka bere programe te shkelqyera per mbare shqipetaret ku gjinden .........Une personalisht iu falenderohem shume atyre se kam shume programe nga puna e tyre e shkelqyer , si qe eshte FJALORI ELEKTRONIK SHPJEGUES  ,, vertet nuk di c'te them per ta.......

----------


## Agron_ca

Te gjitha keto komente qe i keni bere deri tani por edhe te ardhshmet, jane te rendesishme per QEP-in (apo cilido kontraktore i ardhshem) per te permiresuar kualitetin e gjuhes shqipe per perdorur ne informatike.
Ka shume shprehje qe nuk jemi mesuar ti degjojme ne shqip. Besoj qe QEP-i dhe gjuhetaret qe e ndihmuan realizimin e projektit nuk e kishin lehte te vendosin per perkthimin e disa shprehjeve te cilat kur me pare nuk ishin perkthyer ne shqip.

//Agroni

----------


## besart

Përse vallë ne shqiptarët gjithmonë jemi te prirur për të kritikuar punën e dikujt; sidomos punën e shqiptarëve, ndërsa parapelqejmë të tjerët (Për këtë jemi këtu ku jemi)!?

Cfarëdo që të shkruani dhe mendoni ju, sado gabime qe kanë bërë gjatë përkthimit, prapë ja vlenë të cmohet puna e tyre.

Ata burra dhe gra te mbledhur nën një ombrellë të quajtur QEP, vlenë të respektohen dhe nderohen për punën e bërë.

Nëse ju nuk pajtoheni me ta, përkatësisht përkthimet e fjalëve dhe fjalive apo termave te ndryshëm, kontaktoni dhe jepni sugjerimet e juaja. Te jeni të bindur se nëse idetë tuaja (fjalët përkatëse) janë logjike patjetër qe do te merren parasyshë.

Nuk ka rendësi se kush e ka përkthyer programin, (lexoni me shumë se kush punon rreth këtyre projekteve, para se te postoni dhe jepni mendime), rendësi ka se po bëhët një punë mjaft serioze dhe me rendësi të veqantë për popullin, kulturen dhe gjuhën tonë.

Me kujtohet para disa viteve isha duke përkthyer WinRar në gjuhën shqipe, dhe kërkova ndihmë këttu në forum rreth gjetjës së disa fjalëve adekuate në gjuhën shqipe. Edspace ndoshta te kujtohet, sepse pas përfundimit te punës për të cilen një mëritë te veqantë ke dhe ti, patem bisedu rreth përkthimit te Windows-it. Në atë kohë ishte vetëm një ëndërr për ne, ndërsa sot kjo është realitet; e ne nuk ja dimë vlerën.

Po prapë mirë e keni ju, më mirë ta përdorim në gjuhën angleze, italiane apo gjermane se ashtu e kështu përveq shqiptarëve, te paktë janë ato që flasin gjuhën tonë!? Kjo qe lexova këtu vërtetë është ironike. Nuk mund t'ju kuptoj përse preferoni më shumë gjuhët e huaja si gjuhën tuaj?! 

Ju qe keni mendime jo të mira kundër përkthimit, ju kisha lutur njëherë shiqoni se si shkruani vetë gjuhën, pastaj vlerësoni të tjerët!

Pata vendosë qe të mos shkruaj me në këtë forum (edi mund ta dijë arsyen), por nuk munda te mos jap mendimin tim dhe te kundërshtoj gjithë ata qe janë kundër kësaj pune të bërë.


P.S. Asgjë personale. Thjeshtë dhashë mendimin tim.

----------


## ANDI_

> Ju qe keni mendime jo të mira kundër përkthimit, ju kisha lutur njëherë shiqoni se si shkruani vetë gjuhën, pastaj vlerësoni të tjerët!
> 
> 
> P.S. Asgjë personale. Thjeshtë dhashë mendimin tim.



P.S. Asgjë personale.Thjeshtë ngaqë më akuzove që nuk di të shkruaj mirë gjuhën e mëmës.

Në shqip:

jo veqantë por veçantë
jo mëritë por meritë
jo bisedu por biseduar
jo pëveq por përveç
jo shiqoni por shikoni
jo vendosë por vendosur

etj etj etj ...mungesa ë-je,ose ë aty ku s'duhet...

Tani ,përgjigja ime rreth postimeve të fundit.

1.) Gabimi më i madh i popullit tonë është mospranimi i vërejtjeve e sygjerimeve.
2.) Programi i QTU mund të jetë goxha i mirë ,por çalon kur quhet zyrtar.
3.) Kur përkthehet diçka në një gjuhë ka një proçedurë.Ministria e telekomunikacionit ose ajo e arsimit hedh një tender dhe firma fituese duhet të sigurojë personat e caktuar për këtë punë.Sdi të jetë bërë një gjë e tillë në këtë rast.Pra versioni nuk gjuhet zyrtar.
4.) Versioni i Xp në shqip për herë të parë është përkthyer nga disa çuna nga tirana dhe e shisnin 500 lek,ama nuk u quajt zyrtar nga microsoft ndaj dhe vjet fituese doli një kompani çeke (nëse më kujtohet mirë) dhe mblodhi personat e duhur dhe e përktheu.


Nejse shof se kjo temë po merr për së koti ndaj po them thjesht një fjali të fundit.

" Bravo çuna për punën e bërë.Suksese.Kur të vendosni për më shumë përkthejeni për 8 milion shqipfolës e jo për 2 milionë."

----------


## besart

Andi flm për korigjemt. Unë po shkruaja nga një laptop ku për të shkruara "ë" me duhet të kopjoj pastaj ta ngjes (paste), po ashtu edhe për shkronjat tjera speciale te gjuhës sonë.

Unë nuk jam ekspert i gjuhës, as qe them se shkruaj bukur; por ama vlerësoj punën e të tjerëve.

Problemi i gjuhës standarde shqipe është problem kombëtar, dhe nuk e di nëse ke njohuri por disa njerëz të zotët dhe njohës të mirë të gjuhës janë duke u munduar qe te mbledhin ekspertët e kësaj lëmie për të vendosur standardet e gjuhës shqipe.

Ndërsa sa i përket përkthimit të Windows Vista, për mua nuk ka rendësi se kush e ka bërë përkthimin, shqiptar nga Kosova, Shqipëria, Maqedonia, Mali i Zi, etj, le të jetë ai edhe me kombësi tjetër, por ama vlerësoj punën e tyre. 

Tek faqja zyrtare e QEP-it shkruan:




> Pas një pune pothuajse dyvjeçare, kemi përfunduar me sukses lokalizimin e Windows Vista-s në shqip.
> 
> Gjatë këtij procesi ka pasur një bashkëpunim të mirë me Institutin e Gjuhësisë dhe të Letërsisë në Tiranë.


Pra, nuk janë vetëm kosovarët ata që kanë punuar në përkthimin e Windows Vista.

Andi, është hera e parë që të kundëvihem, por besoj qe e ke shumë gabim. 
Ne nuk kemi nevojë për fjalë të tilla, ne kemi nevojë vetëm për punë. 
Nëse je ekspert i gjuhës shqipe, atëherë kontakto stafin e QEP-it dhe dërgoju vërejtjet tuaja.


Më intereson te dijë: Përse Qeveria Shqiptare nuk merr ndonjë hap për të bërë projekte te tilla te ngjajshme; apo ata kanë punë tjera me serioze për tu marrë dhe gjërat e tilla nuk ju duken me rendësi?!

----------


## gt2xf

Agron!

Windows VISTA ne shqip dhe publikimi i paktes shqip per VISTA kane nje ndryshim si nata me diten.

Deri me tani nuk ka VISTA ne shqip per vec ketyre pakove te cilat jane leshuar edhe per OS-te e meparshme. Do te doja te dija po te shkosh me thelle ne VISTA a do te kishe akoma komanda ne shqip? Pergjigja eshte; Jo!





> Sot Microsoft-i bëri publikimin e paketit të ndërfaqes së Windows Vista-s në gjuhën shqipe.
> 
> Ky paket kthen Windows Vistën në shqip.
> 
> Të interesuarit mund ta marrin pakon nga:
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=sq
> 
> Ky paket është për verzionin e 32-bit të Vistës dhe nuk do të punojë në verzionet 64-bitëshe të sistemit operativ.
> 
> //Agroni

----------


## BHGod

@gt2xf
Nuk eshte perkthim i plote qe t'i futesh aq thelle sa mendon ti, por thjesht perkthim i nderfaqes se sistemit operativ Windows Vista. Nderfaqja eshte diçka siperfaqesore, si forme. Sa do te doja t'i futesha kesaj poteres ne kete teme, por me mire jo... Puna e bere eshte marramendese, pak a shume, por une personalisht nuk i pelqej perkthimet e kesaj qendres, ndonese perdor gjithe kohes programin e tyre me fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe, dhe per kete pjeserisht i pergezoj, sepse e di qe fjalorin nuk e kane bere ata, por thjesht e kane kopjuar dhe e kane hedhur ne treg si aplikim, dhe mua kjo me intereson...

----------


## Diesel Industry

Sado te perpiqen, nuk kane per te arritur kurre nje rezultat te kenaqshem per te gjithe,per shume arsye.Se pari gjuha shqipe eshte shume e varfer ne krahasim me gjuhet e tjera.Une personalisht nuk arrij te perkethej fjalen UPDATE ne shqip...Keta e kishin perkethyer "perditesim" . Fjala perditesim nuk ekziston ne shqip...eshte fjale e shpikur aty per aty ma mer mendja. Troc me thene, iniciative e mire por rezultate sdo kete per mendimin tim.Perdoruesit e windows ne shqip do jene ne shifra minimale qe nuk justifikojne punen qe qendron prapa atij perkethimi

----------


## benseven11

Perkthimi eshte mbeshtetur nga fjalori i gjuhes shqipe(41mije shprehje), botuar ne Prishtine nga shtepia botuese Rilindja.Perkthimi i gjuhes se huaj jo fjale per fjale,por duke ja pershtatur gjuhes shqipe,nuk quhet lokalizim(nje shpikje e QEP-it),por interpretim.Personat qe bejne kete perkthim quhen interpreter.Edhe sikur te vihej fjala perkthim ne vend te lokalizim,nuk eshte gabim,pasi ne disa raste perkthimi behet drejt fjale per fjale,ne raste te tjera perkthyesi e pershtat perkthimin qe te kete kuptim,llogjike  dhe tingelloje mire.Pra perkthimi fjale per fjale nuk aplikohet.Kjo ndodh shpesh ne perkthime librash,revistash,dokumentash,emisione,filma,etj.
Nqs e ke pare fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe botuar nga akademia e shkencave ne vitet 80 me kopertine te kuqe,ai fjalor mund te kete 1 miljon fjale dhe shprehje.Aty jane futur te gjitha,fjale zyrtare dhe gjithe fjalet dialektore.Ai liber mund te peshoje 10 kile pa frike eshte shume i trashe.Eshte fjalori me i mire drejtshkrimor dhe interpreton kuptimin e cdo fjale.E kam librin ne shtepi ne Shqiperi.Fjalor me te mire se ai nuk ka.

----------

